# Stop-Work.



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I finally managed to open the Movement of my 1882-1935 Cylinder Watch yesterday, and confirmed my suspicion that this Watch has Stop-work.

I had always thought there was something odd about the way the winding met a very solid and certain resistance, but had nievely (sp?) put this down to a well lubricated Mainspring suddenly becoming, in effect, a solid mass of steel.

I thought some here might like to see it.










We are looking, here, from the front of the Watch, so the Arbor is turned anti-clockwise.

Each revolution of the Key causes the Detent to advance the Star-Wheel 72Â°. It can do this because its first four faces are concave, and allow the Roller to pass it.

The last face, however, is convex (with the Wheel's circumference), and stops the Roller near the end of its fourth rotation.

As the Watch runs, the Star-Wheel is turned backwards in the same way (its centre being in anti-clockwise motion and the Arbor &c. stationary).

The operation is identical at the bottom of wind, so that, as photographed, the Mainspring is still under some little tension.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Just have a look at this page:

http://www.uhrentechnik.de/ut_old/index.html?html/tec/ste/mal.htm

There you'll find a nice animation of this stop work (there are stop and play buttons above...).

Regards, Andreas


----------

